# Beeman 500 series???



## Jr. Squirller (Nov 15, 2009)

Would this be a good gun to kill squirrel. It only shoots 500 fps but the pellets i got are called Crosman Destroyers. They have pointe=d tip but expand twice the size. Would it work? Im only 12 and i really need your opinion!! :sniper:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

What caliber is it? I'm not familiar with that particular model.


----------



## newtexas2006 (Nov 17, 2009)

I think you need a better rifle for humane kill. For a better kill with .177 pallet you probably better off with something more than 870fps and .22 pallet 750pfs to sure knock out the squirrel with a hit anywhere on the body.


----------



## Jr. Squirller (Nov 15, 2009)

Dont worry i have the gamo big cat 1200 now :sniper:


----------

